# Carplay advice



## Kishan494 (Dec 31, 2021)

I just bought a 2017 Audi TT mk3 (67 plate) with Tech pack. I was told it would come with carplay but can’t see it at all on the MMI screen when I plug my iPhone in.

It has 2 USB ports and an aux at the front.
Software version is 1133 which I found through the system maintenance settings bit.

There was one of these but it wasn’t plugged in anywhere.








Does this need to be plugged in for it to work as I couldn’t find where to plug it in?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

There is no additional hardware need, but you need to activate Carplay. After activation, you need to plug iPhone charging cable to one of the USB port and follow the instruction on car and phone.

Activation routes:
1. Officially at dealer
2. Hack! You need to search around this forum or seek professional shop.


----------



## Kishan494 (Dec 31, 2021)

Mokorx said:


> There is no additional hardware need, but you need to activate Carplay. After activation, you need to plug iPhone charging cable to one of the USB port and follow the instruction on car and phone.
> 
> Activation routes:
> 1. Officially at dealer
> 2. Hack! You need to search around this forum or seek professional shop.



Nice one thank you for getting back to me, glad to hear I don’t need any hardware or anything.
For activation, purely a software thing then right?
Do you know how much roughly it would cost for that just so I don’t get bumped lol


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

Kishan494 said:


> Nice one thank you for getting back to me, glad to hear I don’t need any hardware or anything.
> For activation, purely a software thing then right?
> Do you know how much roughly it would cost for that just so I don’t get bumped lol


£100 Log into Facebook
I used sI’m on for my ambient light coding
he also does new maps and remote access Sd cards.
see Facebook and prices , tidy guy


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Purely software, got my mk3 a few weeks ago and it was one of the first things I did. Process was quite easy, I worked with someone to update the MMI, back it up, then patch it. Then CarPlay was activated. Did the whole process over a few days but in total it was probably a couple of hours. PM me and I’ll send you the guy I used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

PCCBC on here did mine, he's south london tho

its not that great anyway, i rarely use it unless charging, its something you can defintly live without


----------



## Kishan494 (Dec 31, 2021)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> PCCBC on here did mine, he's south london tho
> 
> its not that great anyway, i rarely use it unless charging, its something you can defintly live without



Cool, I’m based in Essex so that’s cool.
Main reason I’m getting carplay is for Waze tbh, does that work on virtual cockpit do you know?


----------



## Kishan494 (Dec 31, 2021)

Shortstock said:


> £100 Log into Facebook
> I used sI’m on for my ambient light coding
> he also does new maps and remote access Sd cards.
> see Facebook and prices , tidy guy


Thanks, I’ve hit them up to get a quote! And they can do remotely.
Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it works, but it will not take the whole VC screen as the OEM navigation, just the part in the middle



Kishan494 said:


> Cool, I’m based in Essex so that’s cool.
> Main reason I’m getting carplay is for Waze tbh, does that work on virtual cockpit do you know?


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Kishan494 said:


> Cool, I’m based in Essex so that’s cool.
> Main reason I’m getting carplay is for Waze tbh, does that work on virtual cockpit do you know?


Yes Waze works via CarPlay on the VC


----------

